# i'm american and looking for a rich wife (serious)



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

any chance in dubai?

i'm a 50+ white male in california USA with a professional degree but i don't want to work any more 

what is the chance i can find a rich wife from dubai (or nearby areas)?

joke as you please, but all advice is appreciated and thank you!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's illegal for an Emirati woman to marry a non-Emirati man.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> It's illegal for an Emirati woman to marry a non-Emirati man.


Is it actually illegal? I knew that it is heavily frowned upon and realistically no family would agree to it, but illegal?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm almost certain it's illegal for a female Emirati to marry a non-muslim but sure that extended to non-Emirati men too.

It's heavily frowned upon for Emirati men to marry whoever they want but the bride must convert to Islam.

I think.

Either way, boyo here has no chance.


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for replies.

ugh not a good start for me.

maybe if she wants to come live in california? or be american?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL - this has to be a wind up. It does have 'dating' connotations which are not allowed in the forum (see forum rules) but since you are saying you are asking for geniuine advice, and the question is an interesting one, we'll leave the thread for now. 

Anyway, are you Muslim? If not, then convert to Islam otherwise she won't be allowed to marry you. But even if you convert, is not very likely you'll find a rich Emirati woman to marry you. They would probably lose their fortune if they marry a poor man (which defeats the purpose since you want them to be rich), and be ostracised by their families. Their kids won't be Emirati either. 

You would have to be filthy rich and very powerful to increase your chances and even so is near impossible due to social/religious/family pressure.

As usual, the other way around is just fine - a rich or poor Emirati man can marry a woman of any nationality and religion if she converts (although if she is Christian or Jew she doesn't even have to convert! lol) but an Emirati woman can not do the same. Talk about double standards.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It's illegal for an Emirati woman to marry a non-Emirati man.



So, I guess you are limiting the choices to be for rich Emirati women !


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> LOL - this has to be a wind up. It does have 'dating' connotations which are not allowed in the forum (see forum rules) but since you are saying you are asking for geniuine advice, and the question is an interesting one, we'll leave the thread for now.
> 
> Anyway, are you Muslim? If not, then convert to Islam otherwise she won't be allowed to marry you. But even if you convert, is not very likely you'll find a rich Emirati woman to marry you. They would probably lose their fortune if they marry a poor man (which defeats the purpose since you want them to be rich), and be ostracised by their families. Their kids won't be Emirati either.
> 
> ...


interesting!

i have no religion at this time, and rich i am not (yet). i am learning fast


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Becoming 'American' has no value for an Emirati woman since she would basically lose her rights/status/money/family/right to pass on her nationality to her children.

I think you're just gonna have to keep working buddy boy!!


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Becoming 'American' has no value for an Emirati woman since she would basically lose her rights/status/money/family/right to pass on her nationality to her children.
> 
> I think you're just gonna have to keep working buddy boy!!


sigh! 

/removed

i will see what else i can come up with, maybe just visit dubai for fun soon thanks!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe Jynx would consider you...


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

what if she has her own money/business etc., she would not lose anything would she ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dipr said:


> her own money/business etc





dipr said:


> she would not lose anything would she ?


It all to you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm rich. I'm also really hot. I'm not from Dubai, but I live here. Would you want to come to Dubai, or would I be able to go the US and become a citizen? I really fancy living in California, preferably San Diego. Oh wait - just realised I hold all the cards here - what is it that you would be offering? Because as a rich, hot woman, I surely have lots of choice, so you must be something special!

So you're 50+ and don't want to work anymore. You sound like a real catch! What woman, especially a rich one, wouldn't jump at the chance to marry you? I note that you're white, too. Are you particular about the skin colour of your future wife, or is being rich the only criteria?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

How about you start looking fo a real good paying job ? Maybe you can look something on commedy channel.


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

nola said:


> I'm rich. I'm also really hot. I'm not from Dubai, but I live here. Would you want to come to Dubai, or would I be able to go the US and become a citizen? I really fancy living in California, preferably San Diego. Oh wait - just realised I hold all the cards here - what is it that you would be offering? Because as a rich, hot woman, I surely have lots of choice, so you must be something special!
> 
> So you're 50+ and don't want to work anymore. You sound like a real catch! What woman, especially a rich one, wouldn't jump at the chance to marry you? I note that you're white, too. Are you particular about the skin colour of your future wife, or is being rich the only criteria?


lol sorry not trying to act pretentious, just honest and tell a little bit

i can take it don't worry no her skin color would not be important


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dipr said:


> what if she has her own money/business etc., she would not lose anything would she ?


Is not just the money issue - like I said, there are social/religious/family implications. There are some Emirati businesswomen but they have the support/connections/funds from their family, husbands, the right connections etc. A lot of these 'business' are just to keep them occupied or so that they can do whatever is it that they like to do (fashion, abayas, cupcakes, etc.) but it is not how they became rich. There were already rich because they came from the right family and/or married the right man.

You'll have better luck finding a rich woman from another nationality I think. Someone who sees a value in 'becoming American'. Don't mean to sound rude but it doesn't sound like you would bringing much to the table besides being American? Unless you are very hot, but even so...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In this part of the world, the American thing would be a disadvantage anyway.


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Unless you are very hot, but even so...


well i might have to show myself then  i'm not ugly

maybe if i go there for a short trip i can see what reaction i get - but you certainly made me feel sorry for the local women if those are the 'rules'!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dipr said:


> well i might have to show myself then  i'm not ugly
> 
> maybe if i go there for a short trip i can see what reaction i get - but you certainly made me feel sorry for the local women if those are the 'rules'!


Well there probably won't be much of a a chance to get a 'reaction'! (unless is a negative one!). Some Emirati women can be quite friendly but socially they very much keep to themselves and their own circles. They do not 'hang out' with foreigners. Also there is no 'dating' as such. The families meet, the couple agrees to marry (if they are lucky to be 'asked' - in a lot of cases is just arranged between the families), and off they go. You won't get much chances to talk to them either, if you attempt to do so they might report you with the police and you would be in trouble. Like I said, some of them are very nice and polite and can even be quite flirty according to my male friends, but chasing after them (even if they gave you a flirty glance) is a no no. It would probably land you in jail. Abort mission. Not the way to go. 

And don't feel 'sorry' for them - most of them are well off and these are their traditions, is what they are used to and most of them I don't think are interested in challenging the status quo - too much to lose and probably not worth it because, again, they will be better off marrying amongst them and having the Government taking care of them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dipr said:


> maybe if i go there for a short trip i can see what reaction i get


Go for it, he who dares.....


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks all for replies, it's 1:30 AM here monday. i will bbl


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully you are not trying to flee the US to avoid paying alimony, or would be using whoever lucky woman you choose for her money. Not that I thing you would do that or anything.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is definitely a wind up.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Veronica said:


> This is definitely a wind up.


Yep I feel the same way but is an interesting issue nonetheless (the 'conditions' to marry Emiratis) and is good to clarify it anyway in case some other men get the same 'clever' idea  Is tough times and the US economy doesn't seem to be doing too well, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yep I feel the same way but is an interesting issue nonetheless (the 'conditions' to marry Emiratis) and is good to clarify it anyway in case some other men get the same 'clever' idea  Is tough times and the US economy doesn't seem to be doing too well, lol.


Or else it's abaco reborn trying to find a way out of the US so he can escape alimony


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nola said:


> Or else it's abaco reborn trying to find a way out of the US so he can escape alimony


yes the thought did cross my mind but we have our ways for checking that and seems like is not the case


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

they can get married.

There is a case [email protected] work. The Emirati Guy got married to an Indian lady. Their son works with me.

It is an interesting story. His dad saw his mom walking on the streets here in Dubai out of no where. He was probably talking with someone when he saw her and started drooling... 

Either way, he literally stalked her...tried to engage a convo which of course happened and then after awhile he asked permission to her dad for th wedding. She had to became muslim.

If an Emirati guy can marry a non emirati, the same would apply to women...I would think however that you need to change your religion in the process.

I would love to try but I am married already yay

cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> they can get married.
> 
> There is a case [email protected] work. The Emirati Guy got married to an Indian lady. Their son works with me.
> 
> ...


yay for the happy ending but no, is not the same for men as is for women. Emirati men can marry out of their nationality, no one cares, but not the other way around!! Is all about preserving the Emirati nationality which is passed through the father not the mother. 

Emirati father + foreign mother = Emirati babies
Emirati mother + foreign father = Foreign babies


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> yay for the happy ending but no, is not the same for men as is for women. Emirati men can marry out of their nationality, no one cares, but not the other way around!! Is all about preserving the Emirati nationality which is passed through the father not the mother.
> 
> Emirati father + foreign mother = Emirati babies
> Emirati mother + foreign father = Foreign babies


that does not impede Emirati women to get married with non Emirati. I am sorry if I fail to see your point through "foreign babies"

Countries have legislaton regulating this. So an Emirati girl having "foreign" babies cannot stay with the children in the country "cuz" there is a lack of supporting legislation ? I don't think so... there is something called Family Visa I think or sponsorship process.

In any case, she can write to her highness and request the citizenship for her kids (after explaining the whole thing). It would be really a shame to deny a citizen the right to raise her children in the country just because she got married with a foreigner


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> that does not impede Emirati women to get married with non Emirati. I am sorry if I fail to see your point through "foreign babies"
> 
> Countries have legislaton regulating this. So an Emirati girl having "foreign" babies cannot stay with the children in the country "cuz" there is a lack of supporting legislation ? I don't think so... there is something called Family Visa I think or sponsorship process.
> 
> In any case, she can write to her highness and request the citizenship for her kids (after explaining the whole thing). It would be really a shame to deny a citizen the right to raise her children in the country just because she got married with a foreigner


LOL - don't take it from me, that's the way it is... no Emirati father, no Emirati passport, simple as that.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> LOL - don't take it from me, that's the way it is... no Emirati father, no Emirati passport, simple as that.


I think the point is that they would not have Emirati citizenship, but only a visa supported through the family process. They would not be kicked out of the country.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

xchaos777 said:


> I think the point is that they would not have Emirati citizenship, but only a visa supported through the family process. They would not be kicked out of the country.


Yes, same visa as the thousands of indians, syrians, jordanians, etc. who are born here every year but can not apply for Emirati citizenship because their parents are non Emirati. I don't think there is a special 'provision' for children of Emirati mother and foreign father, provided that actually happens. 

the question of the OP though was if he can marry an Emirati woman (provided he finds a 'rich' one who wants to take him) so the answer to that is that yes is possible but only if he's filthy rich to make up to her family for not being Emirati... and even so, their children if they have any, would't be Emirati (which represents a huge challenge for her family to 'approve' the marriage) unless of course they go and speak to the Sheikh as Cannuck suggests


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Aye, I popped down to Sheikh Mo's crib last night to ask if he could get Etisalat to sort out my internet, he was most understanding and assured me he's right on it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious - why of all the nationalities in the world, did you think of Emirati women ?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

"Buddy Boy" ... so nip/tuck of ya 



dizzyizzy said:


> Becoming 'American' has no value for an Emirati woman since she would basically lose her rights/status/money/family/right to pass on her nationality to her children.
> 
> I think you're just gonna have to keep working buddy boy!!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

dipr said:


> any chance in dubai?
> 
> i'm a 50+ white male in california USA with a professional degree but i don't want to work any more
> 
> ...


thanks for the laugh. almost choked here. just when i thought i'd pretty much read everything here... 

do keep us updated on who's taking up the romantic offer. i need a good laugh from time to time...


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

In Islam traditions, a Muslim woman cam marry only Muslim man, a Muslim man can marry Muslim, Christian, Jewish woman, the rationale behind this the children follow the religion of their father not mother.
For citizenship, it is a political matter, each country has different rule.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hehe...nice catch-22 here. A child of a Jewish mother is Jewish...so in this case the child will be both!



android said:


> In Islam traditions, a Muslim woman cam marry only Muslim man, a Muslim man can marry Muslim, Christian, Jewish woman, the rationale behind this the children follow the religion of their father not mother.
> For citizenship, it is a political matter, each country has different rule.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> Hehe...nice catch-22 here. A child of a Jewish mother is Jewish...so in this case the child will be both!


Actually, the child is what he wants to be, the problem is the parent. Honestly I don’t see how they agree on the education of their child. I think the best for them would be to raise him in another religion


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

... Your question makes me smile.... 

....If you will take emirati as your wife, you need to pay her dowry. 
So, this will not make you rich rather, it will eat all your savings.. 
You need to shop for her, you need to attend all her needs... etc..
Plus, the parents will not accept you if your not muslim... 
So, you have no chance to be rich in this case..

On the other hand, if you will take wife from india, the bride family will pay the groom. 
(Please confirm this before you ask someone for a marriage)

Below is the excerpt of what i just have read from "http://countrystudies.us/india/86.htm" 

In many communities throughout India, a dowry has traditionally been given by a bride's kin at the time of her marriage. In ancient times, the dowry was considered a woman's wealth--property due a beloved daughter who had no claim on her natal family's real estate--and typically included portable valuables such as jewelry and household goods that a bride could control throughout her life. However, over time, the larger proportion of the *dowry* has come to *consist of goods and cash payments *that *go straight into the hands of the groom's family*. In the late twentieth century, throughout much of India, dowry payments have escalated, and a groom's parents sometimes insist on compensation for their son's higher education and even for his future earnings, to which the bride will presumably have access. Some of the dowries demanded are quite oppressive, amounting to several years' salary in cash as well as items such as motorcycles, air conditioners, and fancy cars. 

hmmm... I guess you have a chance to be rich then.... Goodluck to you!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

dipr said:


> any chance in dubai?
> 
> i'm a 50+ white male in california USA with a professional degree but i don't want to work any more
> 
> ...


How depressingly pathetic in every sense of your situation, regardless if it's a wind up or not.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

So now, he just has to figure out how to get into an arranged marriage in India at 50+...maybe he will get a moped with a broken engine.



Hassli said:


> ... Your question makes me smile....
> 
> ....If you will take emirati as your wife, you need to pay her dowry.
> So, this will not make you rich rather, it will eat all your savings..
> ...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey dipr, you obviously can't marry a rich Emirati. So I think your next best step is to sell one or _two_ of your kidneys. :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Me thinks someone thinks their passport will command high dollar..... it wont. 

How many women you know will marry down?? Very few, and sure isnt going too far down.

I have a local friend who's sister is married to a canadian non local guy. Her kids do not have rights here and her family blessed it because is a local wife who married an outsider gcc oman citizens son. They are both come from a semi high ranking family in the uae. 

No way is a local girl going to marry a non local if she is of marrying age. You might find a 35+ year old lady who will but do not expect any money to come along with her. The money stays with the men in the family. 

Suggest look outside islamic countries for a male gold digger....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

To point out that you're white....well, that's not as special as you think it is either.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

NO, it is totally legal... what's not legal is a Muslim woman to marry a non muslim man. 



Gavtek said:


> It's illegal for an Emirati woman to marry a non-Emirati man.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Any muslim man is allowed to marry a non muslim man... there's no such thing in Islam that a person is obligate to convert to Islam.

You've for long time in UAE, you should know this  



Gavtek said:


> I'm almost certain it's illegal for a female Emirati to marry a non-muslim but sure that extended to non-Emirati men too.
> 
> It's heavily frowned upon for Emirati men to marry whoever they want but the bride must convert to Islam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Any muslim man is allowed to marry a non muslim man...


I bow to your greater knowledge and wish you and your future husband a wonderful future together.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> *Any muslim man is allowed to marry a non muslim man.*.. there's no such thing in Islam that a person is obligate to convert to Islam.
> 
> You've for long time in UAE, you should know this


That would be homosexuality and I think that is illegal here.... 

I know what you meant, but I had to chime in on the thread as I think it is hilarious...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You know what?  my work colleges are looking at me now! why is he laughing like this?  


indoMLA said:


> That would be homosexuality and I think that is illegal here....
> 
> I know what you meant, but I had to chime in on the thread as I think it is hilarious...


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

No need to bow  You should laugh as much as you can 




Gavtek said:


> I bow to your greater knowledge and wish you and your future husband a wonderful future together.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

So DIPR (Original Poster) - any progress securing that wealthy Emirati wife yet, or at least convincing one to be your girlfriend?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Gavtek said:


> I'm almost certain it's illegal for a female Emirati to marry a non-muslim but sure that extended to non-Emirati men too.
> 
> It's heavily frowned upon for Emirati men to marry whoever they want but the bride must convert to Islam.
> 
> ...


A marriage to a Muslim from outside the UAE is legal, but it could require permission. Her nationality would not be passed to her children, though (not yet, anyway).


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

OP says he wish to marry rich women not emarati! And there are many foreign rich women here. And what made people think that all emarati's are rich? Not really! Only the family belong to known/famous tribes are rich because every tribe has a Sheikh and all these famous tribe sheikhs are directly related to the country Sheikhs. Women or men from these tribes marry within their respective tribes or any other known/ famous tribes. All those emarati who marries foreigner's are not originally emarati's but citizen of UAE. And these citizens have hard time finding their ways in educational field, work , house, property, etc. though the basic things are given but still hard for them ( thanks to human rights). .....in Abu Dhabi schools have separate section for those children whose mothers or father are foreigners because other emarati (original) children treat them bad and ends up in conflict. So now emarati CITIZENS prefer their children going to private schools...Government dint make any law against racism instead made arrangements for separate section. ..lol
OP it's nice you find rich but not emarati! They have many hidden issues that we don't see. My cousin is emarati citizen (girl) married to Indian, prior to her marriage she had to (no choice) sign an agreement at any stage she will not demand rights for her children and her husband. Getting into Arab's community and feeling neglected all the time as though you are not human is Pathetic.


----------



## dipr (Mar 7, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> So DIPR (Original Poster) - any progress securing that wealthy Emirati wife yet, or at least convincing one to be your girlfriend?


i have come back for review, very educational replies thanks. i will continue to work on the subject.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Don't mean to sound rude but it doesn't sound like you would bringing much to the table besides being American? Unless you are very hot, but even so...



:clap2:


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds any cool guys can get rich life in Dubai with local rich lady!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

ha ha ha


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stanley308 said:


> sounds any cool guys can get rich life in Dubai with local rich lady!


no, they can't, that's the whole point we've been trying to explain to the man...


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

but,real real,i donnot know the rich lady where to live????? maybe i am also need sone romantics happen that i donnot need to so hard to make business :_)))


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dipr said:


> i have come back for review, very educational replies thanks. i will continue to work on the subject.


Please let us know the results of your educational research. The world will be a poorer place if your knowledge was not shared with us


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> How about you start looking fo a real good paying job ? Maybe you can look something on commedy channel.


Hahahaha. No. YOU are funny to laugh WITH. HE is funny to AT.


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

android said:


> In Islam traditions, a Muslim woman cam marry only Muslim man, a Muslim man can marry Muslim, Christian, Jewish woman, the rationale behind this the children follow the religion of their father not mother.
> For citizenship, it is a political matter, each country has different rule.


Actually, in Islam, religion is not inherited from the parents as an ethnicity. Neither from the father nor the mother. That rationale might be given by some looking at it and applying their personal logic, but it's not grounded in the religion itself.


----------



## Granollers (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't bother. Just work. You're young still!!


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> Hey dipr, you obviously can't marry a rich Emirati. So I think your next best step is to sell one or two of your kidneys. :clap2:


LOL! 2 for 1 special.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Please let us know the results of your educational research. The world will be a poorer place if your knowledge was not shared with us






:lol:


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

why Are you limiting your options to Emirati woman, your chances of success will increase if your open to any nationality, but than what do you offer in return.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I'm almost certain it's illegal for a female Emirati to marry a non-muslim but sure that extended to non-Emirati men too.
> 
> It's heavily frowned upon for Emirati men to marry whoever they want but the bride must convert to Islam.
> 
> ...


You are confusing religion with nationality here. And rules for men and women in Islam are different.
To start with it isnt illegal to marry a non Emirati but as a woman you would lose the Emirati Nationality and all the privileges that come with it.
I wont even go into the cultural implications of such a step for an Emirati and or Muslim woman.

Secondly, a muslim woman can only marry a muslim man.
However muslim men can marry Christians and Jews as well as muslim women.

It still leaves me speechless to see people who have lived out here for so long know so very little about the culture here. The religion and in some cases also the law.
You live here. Dont you even have a little bit of curiosity to find out the basics??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure we really needed 7 pages of people telling me I was wrong even though I qualified what I said with "I think" to show I wasn't exactly sure. I got the non-citizenship for children of Emirati women/non-Emirati men mixed up with the marriage aspect which I would imagine is a rare occurance anyway, I wasn't a million miles off.

Also not exactly sure the specific intracacies of what's legal, what's legal but usually frowned upon and what's illegal really qualifies as 'basics'.

I'm very aware of what's culturally and legally expected of me in this country, I guess that's not good enough but I'm sure I'll manage to get to sleep tonight. Somehow.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> no, they can't, that's the whole point we've been trying to explain to the man...


I hear mexicans are hot........


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

JerryA said:


> Actually, in Islam, religion is not inherited from the parents as an ethnicity. Neither from the father nor the mother. That rationale might be given by some looking at it and applying their personal logic, but it's not grounded in the religion itself.


I beg to differ. If the parents marry in the faith one of the conditions is that the children be raised muslims. The same is true for Catholics. Unless you sign documents saying your children will be brought up Catholics no priest will marry you, and both husband and wife must be Catholics.
The option then is to marry just legally. That works in a secular state but not in a state where religion and laws are intertwined and mutually supportive like here.

What you then do at home is a different matter and entirely between you and God.

Ethnicity is not the same as religion. Dont confuse the two please.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dipr said:


> any chance in dubai?
> 
> i'm a 50+ white male in california USA with a professional degree but i don't want to work any more
> 
> ...


I am almost sure this must be a joke because what woman in her right mind would sign up for this?? You have to be kidding me!!
She would be better off alone. If you are only interested in her money and not working.... get real!


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

Yoga girl said:


> I beg to differ. If the parents marry in the faith one of the conditions is that the children be raised muslims. The same is true for Catholics. Unless you sign documents saying your children will be brought up Catholics no priest will marry you, and both husband and wife must be Catholics.
> The option then is to marry just legally. That works in a secular state but not in a state where religion and laws are intertwined and mutually supportive like here.
> 
> What you then do at home is a different matter and entirely between you and God.
> ...



You don't have to beg to differ. But you need to know what the religion says.  What I'm saying that the religion, to the best of my knowledge, does not say is that the "rationale" for a man being allowed to marry Christian/Jew is because children automatically become Muslim because of his manhood. This was being compared to the children of female Jews automatically being Jews whereas Jewish men that "marry out" are not Jews. Islam doesn't work that way.

I'm gonna guess that this thread was not intended to go in this direction.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol..
here is one for the forum 


you will definately find someone too get married too , here in dubai


----------

